# Even in the darkness, the smallest star will shine



## LittleSophie

Hello everyone! 

A very dear friend of mine has recently passed away. As he was Portuguese, I would like the following quote to be translated into Portuguese for my tattoo.

'Even in the darkness, the smallest star will shine'

I do not trust online translations!

Any help is appreciated! 
Thanks, Sophie.​


----------



## marta12

Olá LittleSofhie

Mesmo na escuridão, a mais pequena estrela brilhará/irá brilhar

Wellcome to the fórum!


----------



## machadinho

Sophie, I'm very saddened to hear of your loss. I'll suggest a literal translation but please wait for others, specially speakers from Portugal, for improved translations truer to the Portuguese mind.

Even in the darkness, the smallest star will shine
Mesmo na escuridão a menor das estrelas há de brilhar.


----------



## LittleSophie

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Joca

Funny thing, but to me it makes more sense to say it like this:

_No escuro, mesmo a menor/mais pequena estrela brillhará._

OR

_No escuro, mesmo o brilho da menor/mais pequena estrela é visível._

In the dark, even the smallest star will shine.


----------



## breezeofwater

marta12 said:


> Olá LittleSofhie
> Mesmo na escuridão, a mais pequena estrela brilhará/irá brilhar
> Wellcome to the fórum!


 
I'm very sorry to hear that your friend passed away...

I agree with Marta:
Mesmo na escuridão, a mais pequena estrela brilhará

BW


----------



## machadinho

Joca said:


> Funny thing, but to me it makes more sense to say it like this:
> 
> _No escuro, mesmo a menor/mais pequena estrela brillhará._
> 
> OR
> 
> _No escuro, mesmo o brilho da menor/mais pequena estrela é visível._
> 
> In the dark, even the smallest star will shine.


No, dear Joca. On your interpretation, anything shines in the darkness, _even_ a tiny star. On our interpretation, a tiny star shines no matter what.

Does há de brilhar sound too obsolete? I thought it would sound better than the future tense.


----------



## Johannes

_'Even in the darkness, the smallest star will shine'
 In the darkness, even the smallest star will shine'
_So would this star shine  even if it wasn´t dark?


----------



## LittleSophie

Try not to take the quote to seriously. Maybe stars are visible in the day as the moon is, but its more of a representation to my friend being a star that will always shine.


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Does há de brilhar sound too obsolete? I thought it would sound better than the future tense.


It doesn't sound obsolete to me and it’s perfectly correct, but it does sound rather resolute.
My feeling is that the future tense, which we tend to drop (in Portugal) unfortunately more and more, is just much more beautiful, verily poetic and thus perfect in this context.
BW


----------



## GamblingCamel

breezeofwater said:


> My feeling is that the future tense, which we tend to drop (in Portugal) unfortunately more and more, is just much more beautiful, verily poetic and thus perfect in this context.


Breeze, it sounds like you're ready to get the same tattoo!


----------



## marta12

Olá machadinho

A sua frase está correctíssima, mas quanto a mim está seca, ou seja, conseguiu-lhe retirar toda a poesia e sentimento que existe na frase Inglesa. Não tem tanto a ver com o verbo, mas com o facto de usar 'menor' em vez de 'mais pequena'. 
Claro que o que estou a dizer é muito mais emocional do que racional e porque sou portuguesa.
E quanto a mim, mais uma vez, para dar o sentido poético da frase inglesa, seria assim.

Mesmo na escuridão, até a mais pequena das estrelas brilhará/irá brilhar.

 E eu pesoalmente, usaria 'irá brilhar'


----------



## GamblingCamel

Sophie, Marta repeated her opinion that  "mais pequena" and "irá brilhar" best express the poetic sentiment of the English quote.


----------



## machadinho

You're both Portuguese just as her friend was, so you girls know better!  I wish I were a poet too! 

Sobre a secura de menor, permitam-me uma justificação. Sei que os portugueses usam, mesmo na grande literatura, expressões como o mais grande e a mais pequena. Mas, por outro lado, talvez vocês saibam que estas últimas expressãoões foiram arbitrariamente proibidas no Brasil. Desde o berço, *pregam*—sem jamais explicarem por quê—que, em vez de o mais grande, *deve-se* escrever o maior e, em vez de a mais pequena, *deve-se* escrever a menor. Azar o nosso, não é verdade?

Por essas e outras, o português brasileiro tornou-se refém de manuais de redação de jornais e de concursos públicos.


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal usa-se apenas "mais pequeno".
"Mais grande" é considerado tão errado quanto o é no Brasil.
Arbitrariedades linguísticas...


----------



## machadinho

Não sabia, Ana, obrigado.


----------



## Johannes

E se dizer:
Mesmo na escuridão, até a mais pequena das estrelinhas irá brilhar?


----------



## joaosilva

Hello Sophie, I'm so sorry for your loss,

In line with Marta's "Mesmo na escuridão, até a mais pequena das estrelas brilhará/irá brilhar" but trying to make it more concise:

*Mesmo na escuridão a estrela mais pequena brilhará*
(no need for comma)

If you don't chose this sentence, pick one of those pointed by Marta.

Best regards!


----------



## LittleSophie

Thank you all very much for your replies, so grateful!


----------



## breezeofwater

- Gambling hehe In fact Sophie’s phrase and what she wishes to do with it really touched me and I’d just hope we’ll find a beautiful Portuguese translation to honour that intention. :')

- Marta, eu até nem acho que “a menor” estrague tanto a frase, mas é certo que embora seja ilógico em Portugal é muito mais frequente dizermos “mais pequeno/a”, apesar de nunca dizermos “mais grande” considerado como um super erro! Eu tinha uma amiga brasileira que sempre tirava um sarrísimo _“Quêêê? Vocês falam ‘mais pequeno’, nosaaa!!”_ e na verdade até acho que ela está certa, mas ‘fazer o quê?' São as incoerências da língua! Talvez por esse motivo nao consiga eu preferir “menor”...

- Machadinho, no way!! I’m sure you can be quite of a poet yourself as well! It’s just a question of BPT and PTP, but deeply we love these little differences, don’t we?? 

- Johannes, adorei a tua ideia da “estrelinha”, quase a escrevi mas nao sei porquê... nao o fiz!

- Sophie, here's my final version which is already a combination of these considerations:
_Mesmo na escuridão a mais pequena estrela brilhará_
_(Even in the dark the smallest star will shine)_

- Machadinho by the way, I also think that saying a mais pequena estrela instead of a estrela mais pequena is slightly sweeter more poetic, but maybe that’s just me!! 

Take care,
BW


----------



## Johannes

Can I take it step further: A mais menorzinha das estrelinhas ?
Is that brpt or not?


----------



## Joca

Johannes said:


> _'Even in the darkness, the smallest star will shine'_
> _In the darkness, even the smallest star will shine'_
> So would this star shine even if it wasn´t dark?


 
Boa pergunta, Johannes. Por isso essa frase não faz muito sentido para mim. Acho que o sentido mais lógico (mas é preciso lógica? rsrsrs) é que mesmo sendo a menor das estrelas, ela se faria notar na escuridão. O "mesmo" se refere antes à estrela que à escuridão, em minha opinião.


----------



## jmoore65

"há de brilhar" reminded me immediately of this verse from the lovely lyric to "Copacabana Princesinha Do Mar" (as sung by the wonderful Nana Caymmi):

_Copacabana o mar eterno cantor
  Ao te beijar ficou perdido de amor,
  E hoje vive a murmurar, só a tí
  Copacabana eu hei de amar_


----------



## anaczz

Johannes said:


> Can I take it step further: A mais menorzinha das estrelinhas ?
> Is that brpt or not?


Não!!! 
As expressões:
Mais menor
Mais maior
Mais melhor
Mais pior 
São incorretas em todas as variantes do português.
Eventualmente usa-se algumas dessas expressões como brincadeira, ironia ou reproduzindo o falar de certos grupos.
Como na canção do Gonzaguinha. "Coisa mais maior de grande".


----------



## Carfer

Achariam mal se, em vez de _'a mais pequena estrela',_ se dissesse _'a mais pequena das estrelas'_, reforçando a ideia de 'a mais pequena de todas as estrelas' que está presente na frase original?

P.S. Afinal, parece que esta modificação já foi proposta noutros posts.


----------



## Myla

Se é pra reforçar o 'pequena', poderia ser: "a mais pequenina das estrelas"?

"Mesmo na escuridão a mais pequenina das estrelas irá brilhar".

I don't know, this sentence is so beautiful in English... and in Portuguese, it sounds a little weird...


----------



## englishmania

Até a mais pequena estrela brilha(rá) na escuridão.


----------



## machadinho

What a mess, guys! I wonder if cuneiform is that hard to translate. If LittleSophie is still there, I'd forget about a literal translation and go for a new approach.

Brilha no escuro uma pequena estrela.


----------



## englishmania

Quanto à outra questão do "even", poderia querer dizer que _até_ na escuridão (escuridão como metáfora para "não viva"...) , a estrela brilha. O que não faz sentido é a estrela brilhar _até _na escuridão, porque as estrelas brilham _é_ na escuridão.

Mais vale simplificar.


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Achariam mal se, em vez de _'a mais pequena estrela',_ se dissesse _'a mais pequena das estrelas'_, reforçando a ideia de 'a mais pequena de todas as estrelas' que está presente na frase original?


LittleSophie do you understand Portuguese?
I like Carfer’s suggestion as well, “the smallest of (all) stars”, it sounds good. 
As for me, I guess I’d keep the singular because that single star that Sophie mentions would represent her friend. :’) Well, maybe that’s just me being poetic again!  
From this point on iIt’s a matter of preference really, since all these versions are rather pleasant and kind, even in our beautiful Portuguese Myla. 
BW


----------

